# Race An AI Cuber?



## Riley M (Feb 12, 2017)

So I had this idea a while back because sometimes solve after solve gets a little boring when there aren't many competitions near you. So i searched but couldn't find a timer that you put in your average speed, or a range (ie. 00:10-00:20) and then the program would pick a random number in between the range, or around your average and count up to it (like a standard cubing timer) and you would have to race it. Everything except for the 'AI' would be the same as a normal timer website (space to start/stop, generates scarmbles, etc.)If anyone knows about anything like this, please reply. Otherwise, I tried coding it myself but that was no good, so if any programmers are up to the challenge feel free to try and leave a link for the download!


----------

